# What to take to a trial???



## Shandwill (Jul 23, 2010)

While some things are obvious (crate, leash, water, clean-up baggies, etc.), what are some less obvious or easily forgotten things that you find necessary to pack for a trial?


----------



## TravelingKoolie (Jan 4, 2011)

A bowl for the water, food for you, a blanket for over the crate, a chair, something to read, a camera, pen and paper so if you meet someone and want contact information, jacket if it's cool inside or out aaaaaannnndddd that's all I can think of right now. Have a ton of fun!


----------



## climber (Apr 28, 2008)

Depends whether it is indoors or outdoors. We're heading to a tournament this weekend, so this is fresh in my mind - we will be outdoors all day for a couple of days, so we're taking "luxury items" like the pop up shelter. Other than what you've already mentioned, we're taking:

- Pop up shelter (shelter/shade for us)
- Solar shade for vehicle (dogs will be crated in vehicle)
- Crate fans 
- Camp chairs
- Lots of cold water

I like to freeze water bottles that I fill 1/4 of the way the night before, then fill them with water the rest of the way the day of the trial. Toss them into a cooler and they stay cold all day.

Have fun.


----------



## Shandwill (Jul 23, 2010)

Thanks for the suggestions! I still have a little over two weeks until d-day, but I want to be prepared ahead of time, as I'm afraid my brain may turn to mush in the days leading up to the trial.


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

Yeah it kind of depends on the facility and what you are doing there


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Crate or pen, with towels/blankets to lay on, and a blanket over the top of the crate if you don't have a pop up shelter
Chair for you
An umbrella or pop up shelter is going to be necessary if you're outside and there is no shade and it's hot
Sunscreen if you'll be outside, and sunglasses
Maybe toys for in the crate/pen, or Kong or bone or something to keep them busy
Treats-I use them to get her focused before we go into the ring
Something to do while you wait. Books are good!
Water and snacks for you
Water for dog, and bowl or small bucket. Buckets are nice because you can clip them to them crate/pen to keep them from spilling


----------



## KodiBarracuda (Jul 4, 2011)

Make a check list, print it out and don't leave home until you can see and physically check every item off the list. This helps with mush brain syndrome on trial day.  

If you have any special equitment, list special leads or collars bring them. 
I would bring a spare of just about everything, spare bowls spare collars, spare leads (incase one breaks, if it can go wrong it will) 
Make sure the car has fuel (something that can be overlooked trial day .
A blanket for in the crate is nice if its a chilly day (which is coming soon, can you believe its already august!)


----------



## Poly (Sep 19, 2007)

Of sourse, it depends on what you are trialing. You'll be bringing different things to Obedience/rally/agility than you will to Tracking or Coursing or Earthdog, just to name a few.

But for companion events in general, in addition to what has already been said:

1. Your cell phone

2. A spare of _anything_ that you might lose and/or break. 

3. If you don't have a GPS or a mobile device, a print-out of directions to the site and a map detailed enough so if you get lost you will be able to back-track (Google or Mapquest). 

4. Your entry/entries if you are preentered. If DOS, your checkbook (entry forms are usually avaiable on-site, but they often don't take plastic)

4. Copy of the appropriate registration or, for UKC, your Easy Entry card

5. Copy of dog license and rabies certificate (both current)

6. A positive and joyful attitude.


----------



## Shandwill (Jul 23, 2010)

I love me a good checklist, so you guys are giving me lots of ideas to put on one. Just to give you more info, we are trialing in Rally (AKC). It will be outdoors, but it is near our home, so I will be driving back and forth each day for four days. I would love to Q, but mostly I just want us to have fun as a team, her not eat the judge (or anyone else), and me not fall on my face!  I grew up showing horses, so some of the preparation is familiar to me, but it is always good to get feedback from folks that have been there/done that. We have a soft-sided crate that I bought off a local confirmation champion/breeder, so I hope it still carries some good luck!


----------

